# Hermann tortoise food issues?



## Rhoen1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi, I'm hoping to get three Hermanns in spring, and am doing my research so I can prepare over winter. My issue is that I plan to use coconut coir as substrate, and plant organic edible plants in it. My worry is mainly that they will over eat, to eat what is in the enclosure. I was hoping to plant
A bit of grass and wheatgrass
Carrots
Kale
Thyme
Violas
Forget-me-nots
Zinnias
Pansy
Hollyhock
Lavender
And dandelion.
Plus grow my own wheatgrass, kale, carrots, bell peppers, and romaine lettuce.

Does it seem like they would overeat? Roughly how much should I feed them?

Thanks for any and all advice!
Rhoen1


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 22, 2015)

hi there! welcome to the forum have you came across the care sheet yet? great advice in there, also Google for, hermanni heaven... best man for advice


----------



## Rhoen1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I've poked around, but no. I'll go look  thanks


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 22, 2015)

Rhoen1 said:


> I've poked around, but no. I'll go look  thanks




i can post links if it'll help you? browsing is more fun though , lots to learn hear and good fun


----------



## Rhoen1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I found them  so do you think it would work though?


----------



## WithLisa (Oct 22, 2015)

They won't eat grass, wheatgrass, thyme or lavender. Kale is high in oxalic acid. Bell peppers and zinnias are toxic as far as I know. 
I would plant a larger range of edible weeds. Don't worry, my three Hermanns never overeat, although they have lots of plants in their enclosure.


----------



## Rhoen1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I like grass, and think a bit of it would add a nice touch. Thyme and lavender are really nice, and if gets cold here, so I figured it would be a nice place for them to sit. Oh, shoot. I thought those were. A site said they were edible. Which do you suggest?


----------



## WithLisa (Oct 22, 2015)

I also have grass, thyme and lavender in my enclosure. I just wanted to mention it because your question was about food. 
I think zinnias (or at least the most common species here) contain nicotine. Bell peppers are from the nightshade familiy, so the leaves are toxic (the fruits are edible, but fruits are not suitable for Hermanns). Both won't kill your tortoises, but it's not something I would feed every day, especially when they don't have many other plants so choose from.

There are sooo many other edible weeds, just look what you can find in your neighbourhood.
My torts love plantain, clover, evening primrose, henbit, strawberrys, speedwell, daisies, poppies, prickly lettuce, sow thistle,...


----------



## Rhoen1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you  oh o.o fair enough. I think I'm just going to stick to lavender, thyme, rosemary, clover, grass, dandelion, and pansies. More simple


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2015)

Here are a bunch of plants to feed. Just skip all the text about sulcatas and grass and scroll down to the list:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/

Plants are not going to grow well indoors in coco coir, but give it a try anyway.

Your tortoises will not over eat good foods while grazing all day.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 24, 2015)

I think your list looks fine. As withLisa said, I've seen people give bell peppers as treats to their tortoises on the forum often, but I would give them the veg as an occasional treat and avoid the greens.

My tortoise eats grass and LOVES wheat grass. I've spoken with another Hermanns owner who uses it. Lisa mentioned some great ideas for other plants and Tom gave you a great list too.

I can't comment on Zinnia and nicotine. (Withlisa please excuse the conflicting info I'm posting ) I have fed my tortoise zinnia regularly and have included it in my family's edible flower garden. I post this freely on my own various diet lists throughout the forum.The rather strict Tortoise table website lists zinnia as safe and they can be very picky at times.
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?catID=402 And the University of California listed it on their plants that are completely free of toxins and considered totally safe when eaten. They also have a toxic plant lists that lists minor properties such as oxalates. I find it telling that they listed no concerns about it at all.
http://ucanr.edu/sites/poisonous_safe_plants/Safe_Plants_by_Common_Name/


----------



## Rhoen1 (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks so much!  I figured I'd try grass and wheatgrass. I think that's the website I used


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 24, 2015)

As for planting...
The wheat grass will grow great directly in the coir, but you'll have to reseed it all the time. It grows really quickly, so this shouldn't be a problem.

As for the other plants, I think you will get your best results using a growlight bulb somewhere in the enclosure and using pots with soil in your enclosure. There are LOTS of ways to use pots in a tortoise enclosure that look nice and prevent the tortoise from eating the plant all the way to the roots. Please let me know if you're looking for ideas. I even have a few photos stashed away. Also if you are looking into enclosure plants, I would recommend adding plants that don't require much light like houseplants and garden plants that tolerate full shade. Houseplants such as "spider plants" and "African violets" do well in tortoise enclosures. "Hostas" are a full shade garden plant that do well in tortoise enclosures as well as "Boston fern," "Ostrich fern," and a few members are trying a full shade plant that I haven't tried called "Creeping Jenny" that is tortoise safe and full shade.


----------



## Rhoen1 (Oct 24, 2015)

If you don't mind, could you help with a few of my other posts? I always appreciate another input


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 24, 2015)

Rhoen1 said:


> If you don't mind, could you help with a few of my other posts? I always appreciate another input


Sure. I'll try to check it out.  I'm happy to help with anything I feel comfortable giving advice on. I don't keep a Hermann though. If you click my username and go to the "information" tab, I've listed my tortoise and what areas I feel that I can be helpful.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 24, 2015)

I've looked up a few of your posts and it looks like you are getting some really good advice from very knowledgeable and trusted members. I also have great respect with the members that have interacted with you on this thread and have spoken with them often. There was just some conflicting info about one particular plant. Not a big deal. You'll run into different opinions often and that's okay. Have your parents look over the threads with you too and they can probably help you sort out what advice to listen to etc.

I haven't housed a hermanns so won't give advice on temps etc, but if you're looking for food sources and advice on enclosure design and planting. I'm happy to help. My tortoise has a similar diet as yours. Feel free to tag me. Just type "@" and my username when you want me to look at something and I'll try to take a peek


----------



## WithLisa (Oct 24, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I can't comment on Zinnia and nicotine. (Withlisa please excuse the conflicting info I'm posting ) I have fed my tortoise zinnia regularly and have included it in my family's edible flower garden. I post this freely on my own various diet lists throughout the forum.The rather strict Tortoise table website lists zinnia as safe and they can be very picky at times.
> http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?catID=402 And the University of California listed it on their plants that are completely free of toxins and considered totally safe when eaten. They also have a toxic plant lists that lists minor properties such as oxalates. I find it telling that they listed no concerns about it at all.
> http://ucanr.edu/sites/poisonous_safe_plants/Safe_Plants_by_Common_Name/


I'm definitely not an expert either, but I've read that information on other tortoise forums and google finds articles about nicotine in zinnia elegans (which is the most common zinnia here - maybe you have other species).

Personally, I don't worry much about toxic plants, I trust my torts' instincts (and the dose makes the poison, I believe it's hardly possible for them to be poisoned by anything if they have a very varied diet).
But in a small enclosure with only so few plant species to choose from... Well, I just think there are better choices than zinnia (elegans) or bell peppers, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Rhoen1 (Oct 24, 2015)

I agree completely, and I love how experienced many people here are. Sadly, my parents can't. They don't understand most of this stuff. XD thanks 

That makes sense  I might feed a bit of pepper, but I won't plant either in their enclosure. Thanks


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 24, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> I'm definitely not an expert either, but I've read that information on other tortoise forums and google finds articles about nicotine in zinnia elegans (which is the most common zinnia here - maybe you have other species).
> 
> Personally, I don't worry much about toxic plants, I trust my torts' instincts (and the dose makes the poison, I believe it's hardly possible for them to be poisoned by anything if they have a very varied diet).
> But in a small enclosure with only so few plant species to choose from... Well, I just think there are better choices than zinnia (elegans) or bell peppers, but that's just my opinion.


Sounds reasonable to me! 
My tortoise doesn't have good instincts and gave herself a horrible reaction to tulips. Here is a thread I made about it...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/we-had-a-case-of-tulip-poisoning.116334/


----------

